# Impressive Length



## p4ul (May 14, 2003)

http://www.digforfire.co.uk/bennetts/main.asp?i=3


----------



## Antwerpman (Nov 4, 2002)

I managed 277m, I hoped I could break to 300m barrier and see the women without their clothes


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

294.2m gets you a cheer and just her arm covering her modesty...


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

Snap 292.4 :lol: 
SBJ


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2004)

302.4m but the young lady seems to have the score board covering her modesty and her arm strategically placed again..... :? 
but apparently 'its huge'


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

300.3 & it took bloody ages to get that kind of length.

She still has everything covered


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)




----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

no matter how hard I try, I can't seem to get the old bird with her kit off.

Oh well, back to have another go.


----------

